# Star Wars - Battlefront



## TitanSound (Jun 10, 2014)

Could only find the old threads when I searched. Bit baffled that a new one hasn't been created yet!

It looks AWESOME. 

DICE have always had incredible attention to detail, but lately poor release day versions have hurt them. Lets hope EA give them the time they deserve to get this one right. Well, better than BF4 was at release anyway


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 10, 2014)

What is it going to be, a FPS with vehicles?


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 10, 2014)

Pretty much. Think Battlefield in the Star Wars universe.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 10, 2014)

Basically Halo, then.

Does look great, though.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 10, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Basically Halo, then.



Not really. This will be a lot more sandbox than Halo.


----------



## revol68 (Jun 10, 2014)

i have to say I'm not a star wars nerd but I was pretty excited seeing the endor and hoth footage. Imagine taking down an AT-AT with the cable.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 10, 2014)

Why on earth couldn't they get their shit together for an iteration on the last gen?


----------



## Silva (Jun 11, 2014)

Does it have Ewok slaughtering, like Battlefront 2?


----------



## agricola (Jun 11, 2014)

The first Battlefront was terrible, some of the Star Wars BF1942 mods were much better.

Though I should qualify that by saying I have hated each and every Battlefield game after 1942.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 12, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> Pretty much. Think Battlefield in the Star Wars universe.



SO.
MUCH.
WIN.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 12, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Basically Halo, then.
> 
> Does look great, though.



Who cares, it's Star Wars!


----------



## Pingu (Jun 13, 2014)

if i can blow jar jar binks up I will forgive any issues with actual gameplay..


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 16, 2014)

I wonder if they will make it virtually unplayable unless you spend £80 and then immediately bring out another one that doesn't work?


----------



## RandyYats (Jun 28, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> Pretty much. Think Battlefield in the Star Wars universe.



Battlefront 1&2 were mostly from a third person view. I think first person was optional. Otherwise, fairly similar.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 1, 2015)

Do I need to register for the Beta?


The Star Wars Battlefront Beta is open to PlayStation 4, Xbox One and Origin for PC players. There is no need to register. The Star Wars Battlefront Companion is available during the beta to all players with an EA Account at www.StarWarsBattlefront.com.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 1, 2015)

Goes live on the 8th ^ runs to the 12th


----------



## sim667 (Oct 2, 2015)

I need a new HDMI adapter before I can use my PS4..... still hasn't been fucking delivered.

I hope it turns up before the beta goes live.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 2, 2015)

Fuck. Origin.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 6, 2015)

Installing the beta now !!!!!

2%


----------



## sim667 (Oct 6, 2015)

Ranbay said:


> Installing the beta now !!!!!
> 
> 2%


What on? PC?


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 6, 2015)

Xbone for me


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 6, 2015)

Ranbay said:


> Xbone for me



How did you get the beta?

I want it!


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 6, 2015)

I know someone who works in the industry gave out few codes, think the open beta is out on the 8th sorry


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 6, 2015)

9% now


----------



## sim667 (Oct 6, 2015)

Ranbay said:


> I know someone who works in the industry gave out few codes, think the open beta is out on the 8th sorry


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 6, 2015)

If you are lucky maybe one will work?

PC x 50:   XB1 x 50:  PS4 - Europe x 50	PS4 - North Am... - justpaste.it


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 6, 2015)

Ranbay said:


> If you are lucky maybe one will work?
> 
> PC x 50:   XB1 x 50:  PS4 - Europe x 50	PS4 - North Am... - justpaste.it



Thanks. Tried about 4 before giving up. Boo hoo.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 8, 2015)

Is it live on PS4 yet? Looking for it, but can't see it


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Oct 8, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Is it live on PS4 yet? Looking for it, but can't see it



I've just started downloading it, not sure what time it went live but at this rate I should get it by the time I wake up for work tomorrow.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 9, 2015)

I've been playing it all night, too just over an hour to downlaod


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Oct 10, 2015)

Just played the beta for the first time.

It's way better than I thought it would be.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 10, 2015)

Saw aq video of the beta

looks  cool

best so far  has to be the hoth battle  but then again it's either that  or the trench run for  best battle in star wars


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Oct 10, 2015)

Star Wars has never been my thing, but this beta has been great fun. Tempted to treat myself with the game when it comes out.


----------



## tommers (Oct 10, 2015)

I have it ready and waiting but not had access the TV without kids.   Tempted to put it on and tell the youngest it's a very violent episode of my little pony but doubtful she would fall for it.


----------



## tommers (Oct 10, 2015)

Hmmm, it looks very nice but it's CoD in a Star Wars outfit.  And it's made me remember why I don't like this sort of stuff.  Just made me feel a bit irritable when I turned it off.  Not for me I think.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 10, 2015)

I just saw a video of a player taking out a semi wounded TIE fighter using a thermal grenade. Thats me sold. In ten years time when I upgrade. Also I saw someone take out an A Wing with a sniper round. Immense.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 10, 2015)

tommers said:


> Hmmm, it looks very nice but it's CoD in a Star Wars outfit.  And it's made me remember why I don't like this sort of stuff.  Just made me feel a bit irritable when I turned it off.  Not for me I think.



Same.

Coming from Destiny, the gunplay was sub-par arcadey CoD style. Nothing really wrong with that, but it's not for me.

The Star Warseyness of it was brilliant though, really well done.


----------



## tommers (Oct 10, 2015)

mwgdrwg said:


> Same.
> 
> Coming from Destiny, the gunplay was sub-par arcadey CoD style. Nothing really wrong with that, but it's not for me.
> 
> The Star Warseyness of it was brilliant though, really well done.


I think I'm definitely more of a co-op kind of guy.  

Oh well,  back to destiny then.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 10, 2015)

The game play is a bit arcadey, but I've been really enjoying it, been a gunner in a walk, killed loads of people in an ATST, all sorts. I'll pre order it off the back of this I think


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 11, 2015)

It's good fun feels like Battlefield lite a bit but you deffo need to play with friends to get the most out of it!


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## sim667 (Oct 13, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It's good fun feels like Battlefield lite a bit but you deffo need to play with friends to get the most out of it!



You can only play with a partner though, rather than as a squad


----------



## sim667 (Oct 14, 2015)

Pre-ordered it......


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 15, 2015)

sim667 said:


> You can only play with a partner though, rather than as a squad



Yeah I noticed that's very odd but enjoyed tbr beta to keep the pre-order I have!


----------



## D'wards (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm with a lot of the folks here that the gameplay is a little irritating if you're not into that sort of thing. Being killed 5 times in a row by the same spotty teenager isn't much fun - co-op much better.

But, ya know, Star Wars innit


----------



## Gromit (Oct 20, 2015)

I enjoyed it in a pick up and put down kind of way. 

It's never going to be a clan type game as it stands.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 20, 2015)

Yeah the buddy system instead of squad based play seems to curtail any clan play tbh...


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 6, 2015)

Battlefront website has been updated with a load of gameplay footage.

Star Wars Battlefront Planets


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 12, 2015)

Full game 10 hours play for EA access members


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 12, 2015)

Also picked it up for £36 using flubit.com


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 19, 2015)

Landed yesterday, only played a few modes, Hero mode seems good fun  everyone against one person.


----------



## Pingu (Nov 19, 2015)

its ok... but i am a bit disappointed. it certainly feels like a console port


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 19, 2015)

Haven't played yet, downloading...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 22, 2015)

I buckled and got it off cd keys , it's very authentic il say that and I do look dreamily eyed at the arenas , I'm just shit at fps so in multiplayer I'm woefully bad except for the fighter squadron mode  , LOVING that and am getting pretty good in an x wing, not so much n a tie fighter although I did bring the Millenium falcon down which felt pretty damn good , let's hope they have a battle of the death (s) stars coming in dlc which i would buy


----------



## sim667 (Nov 23, 2015)

I would have preferred more options for teamplay, thats my only gripe

Oh, and me and my housemate can't play it at the same time, well we can, but its laggy as hell....... I think thats a PSN problem rather than a game problem though.


----------



## Pingu (Nov 25, 2015)

am really disappointed in aspects of this. 

i wanted BF4 ...in the star wars universe. this feels far too arcade like for me to have any real long term interest in it.

the graphics are stunning and for brief forays its pretty good but i cant see me playing for hours on end like i do in BF4 etc


----------



## Gromit (Nov 25, 2015)

They've made a Star Wars game with the intention of it being sellable to as wide an audience as possible. 

If you wanted to be able to go out and own everybody with your group of bigger boys buddies... You can't. 

I kind of like the idea that they've created a kid's sports day egg n spoons race kind of a game. But it does mean that it's the sort of game hard core gamers will only pick up for some light relief in between their REAL games.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 25, 2015)

Pingu said:


> am really disappointed in aspects of this.
> 
> i wanted BF4 ...in the star wars universe. this feels far too arcade like for me to have any real long term interest in it.
> 
> the graphics are stunning and for brief forays its pretty good but i cant see me playing for hours on end like i do in BF4 etc



Yeah I agree with much of that, I will play it for a good couple years but not huge amounts in each sitting like BF4...


----------



## sim667 (Dec 3, 2015)

Despite really liking it at first, I'm pretty bored of it now tbh....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 5, 2015)

I still quite like it but not likely to play it every day...it's too pick up and put down.


----------



## Pingu (Dec 9, 2015)

bored of it now gone back to bf4


----------



## spitfire (Dec 9, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I still quite like it but not likely to play it every day...it's too pick up and put down.



Understand that POV but that's why I quite like it. It's not as savage as BF4 and even the casual gamer like me can rack up a decent score/kill ratio.


----------



## Pingu (Dec 19, 2015)

well despite being hyped up about the filum i haven't played this for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 22, 2015)

Pingu said:


> well despite being hyped up about the filum i haven't played this for a couple of weeks now.



Me either. I realized a big part of that is being terrible at flying. Had I been better at that would have played it more than I have...


----------



## starfish (Dec 29, 2015)

Got this for Crimbo along with a PS4. Liking it so far. My first BF game as i usually play CoD so my K/D ratio is pants.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 29, 2015)

starfish said:


> Got this for Crimbo along with a PS4. Liking it so far. My first BF game as i usually play CoD so my K/D ratio is pants.



Nice! Add me if you fancy a game sometime: SupaKidEternity


----------



## Pingu (Jan 17, 2016)

so so disappointed in this. it could have been awesome


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 17, 2016)

Yeah I literally never think to play it. And when I do after the 'ITS STAR WARS!!' thing wanes I lose interest in playing...


----------



## Pingu (Jan 17, 2016)

if they did BF4 with a decent star wars skin/sounds etc it would have been epic.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 17, 2016)

Yup, the attempt to be 'mainstream' has left it a muddled game...


----------



## ffsear (Jan 28, 2016)

Update 1.04 has ruined this game.


----------



## Pingu (Feb 9, 2016)

ruined it more than my dreams?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 10, 2016)

ffsear said:


> Update 1.04 has ruined this game.



How?


----------



## ffsear (Feb 10, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> How?



That was a barsh comment,   I have changed my mind since.  I think the game has become a bit more tactical now, especially on turning point level.  I take that comment back


----------

